# Hard Scape help, please!



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought all this stone, washed it and now I cant find a way to make it look nice. 

Here is a picture of the stone, and my sad attempt of arranging it.

Any ideas/advice would be very helpful, as are picture.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 5e768e127b


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stack it a little more separately in piles rather than one continuous ridge. Some variety in the shapes would help if you could get a couple thicker chunks of the same material.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadly it is human nature to like to make things look "orderly". Try just going with letting it slump more like it had fallen off a cliff face, etc. The fish will also like having spots where they are totally out of sight. When we build nice orderly tunnels, they are left exposed when they try to hide. If you were trying to hide, you would like a maze with all sorts of jigs and jogs in the path rather than straight hallways. Same with fish and it will look more natural as well.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Take the stones and drop them on the ground, one at a time ont top of each other from about 3 or 4 feet. Look at the result when you are done and try to create a similar formation in your tank. You'd be surprised how good the end result will look, as well as the number of caves, crevasses, and tunnels available for your fis.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

sjnovakovich said:


> Take the stones and drop them on the ground, one at a time ont top of each other from about 3 or 4 feet. Look at the result when you are done and try to create a similar formation in your tank. You'd be surprised how good the end result will look, as well as the number of caves, crevasses, and tunnels available for your fis.


not a bad idea but the rocks she has looks like most of them would break into pieces. What i try to do is while make the pike of rocks do the exact oppisite of what i want to do and it comes out looking less organized


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

You might consider getting some smaller pieces or breaking a few of the larger pieces into smaller ones (wear protective glasses!).

Another reason I went with river rock is I just never was completely satisfied with sandstone no matter how I stacked it! Am posting some pics of mine in the hopes it may help?

Post pics when you are done with it!

My former 55 gallon with sandstone:


Closeup of 55 setup:


Poor quality pic of my new 125 with some sandstone before I added even more then went to river rock:


Final 125 setup with sandstone before I switched:

Is hard to tell from this pic but on the left side there were a few dozen tunnels under that pile since I used lots of smaller rocks. Also, in the center, behind the main pile, were other piles that allowed for more fully hidden tunnels.


----------

